# Getting into shape for summer thread



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Well summer is almost here and I'm sure some of you have been working out throughout the winter - I know that some have not and are looking to get into shape. I will post my stats and if you like, share aswell!

If any of you people have questions, just ask away or if you just like to share go on ahead!
Let's get p-fury into shape!

My stats are:

mass: 190.2lbs
height: 6ft
age: 21
BMI: 25.8
fat%: 16.6%
fat mass: 31.6lbs
FFM(muscle): 158.6lbs

here is a pic I took about 10mins ago - standing normally

I do a 4 day split with cardio everyday (20minutes) and core workout everyother day!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure about fat mass n sh*t like that, but im 5' 10'' just under 12 stone, which is about 170pounds or somethng. All i do is jog 3 days (weedays a week. Hit the weights of a weekend sometimes. Nothing routined or anything. Work moslty keeps me fit also.

Nice ass..


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

5' 11" 
220 lbs
18% body fat
bench press: 315 lbs
squat: 500 lbs (straight Bar)
Dead Lift: 400 lbs


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

CAPONE said:


> 5' 11"
> 220 lbs
> 18% body fat
> bench press: 315 lbs
> ...


Fat mass: 39.6lbs
FFM (muscle): 180.4lbs


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Not sure about fat mass n sh*t like that, but im 5' 10'' just under 12 stone, which is about 170pounds or somethng. All i do is jog 3 days (weedays a week. Hit the weights of a weekend sometimes. Nothing routined or anything. Work moslty keeps me fit also.
> 
> Nice ass..


cardio keeps you toned - really good to be doing!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

mmmm... might as well come completely clean

height 5'4
weight 210
29% body fat (which surprised me)

have lost 12 lbs already (water weight mostly) YAY!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

6'
200#'s

Just started diet/working out yesterday... I'm hungry...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I just took this picture of me 10 minutes ago while browsing PFury...I don't have any plans to get in "shape" for summer. As far as Im concerned, this is just fine.









6'2

450 lbs.

89.9 Body Fat


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WIX68 (Nov 28, 2007)

6'2"
255 lbs
Bench-465
Dead lift-585
No idea on squat, I haven't been there in a long time, makes it hard to run. In the process for training for a 1/2 marathon, running 3-4 days a week. Distances vary from 2-9 miles as of now. May 10th is the big run-13.1 miles.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

6'4 225lbs

no plans to do anything different I was 275 1.5 years ago....getting a full physical and the fecal finger of fate/ the one finger wiggle made me put the fork down some what...


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> mmmm... might as well come completely clean
> 
> height 5'4
> weight 210
> ...


congrats kb! I used to be 6ft 140lbs - I was a toothpick! I started training 1.5 years ago - the key thing is to never give up! keep pushing...

looking good doktordet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

need redz, wtf do you shave your upper chest? woman


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

6'2" and 230lbs

No clue on body fat. Not much of a gut though surprisingly

I think if I just quit drinking beer I would lose 1 or 2 pounds a week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

i drink a lot of beer so developing quite the beer belly, i would get a treadmill but there not cheap


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I just came across a pic a ex took of me when I was 21.
If I posted then and now you would all not believe it was me or the same person for that matter.

Gad damn I was in GREAT shape when I was in college. as soon as 24 hit it went straight DOWN HILL!!!!

Here is an idea.
at 21 I was 5 ft 11 218lbs with abs.
now Im 29 same height and about 265lbs. Married with a child.....
still big shoulders traps legs and arms...but about 50 lbs of lard on me.

.SO FuGin disgusting.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

after dropping a shitload of weight and toning up the last year or two, i got lazy since september.lol

with starting school with a more than "full-time" course load, i lost my extra time spent at the gym. at this point the only exercise i get is taking the dogs for a walk/short job, and pushups and some different core stuff that i can easily do at home. since im finished the term next week the first thing im going to do is start training.

when i first started i was 256lbs
in August 2008 i was 178lbs. 
i kept at a steady 185lbs until december. when the holidays hit so did the food, so now im sitting at 204lbs.

so right now im 6'0" and 204lbs. i gotta tone up and drop fat.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

185cm- 83kilos- ive dropepd down from 104 it took me about 6 months. i train aprox 6 times a week two mma sessions and 4 weight lifting sessions.

i lift 52,5 kilo dumbbells when doing chest press, i do dips with 70 kilos extra weight and hangups with 30 kilos extra. relatively strong for my weight due to the fact that i made shure to cut weight the right way. my cardio is improved but i still need to work on it.

from this :









to this:









right now i prefer being leaner and lighter, but i know i master both aspects of fitness and i know i can get to any of them within a year or so and thats quite reassuring.
i have no seasonal goals, i see being in shape as a part of everyday life and not something i do more before the summer or less in the winter.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome corey thats a huge change in only six months... i have got to get back in shape but i just keep putting it off


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

When the weather warms up, I may drag the old blue couch outside for a bit.

I don't do excercise stuff, though.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Corey thats impressive. dont wanna sound gay but you got a nice body.

im naturally quite skinny. but i started working out seriously about 2.5 months ago. ive become more toned and bulked up quite a bit. but i wanna bulk up more.

5'9
i weigh 10 stone. which is about 64 Kilos or 141 lbs
ill post up some pics tomorrow as im going to the gym


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

need_redz said:


> looking good doktordet!


thanks.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

need_redz said:


> congrats kb! I used to be 6ft 140lbs - I was a toothpick! I started training 1.5 years ago - the key thing is to never give up! keep pushing...
> 
> looking good doktordet!


Thanks. I'm the exact opposite. Fat LOVES me. My heighest was about 260 and I've gotten down to 170 which is still a lot but for my build it fit me well. (and was about 22% fat). I come from a very short squat stock, and my mesomelic dwarfisim doesn't help either. The average females skeleton weighs a bit under 20 lbs where with my width (hip point to hip point is 12" shoulders are 22") and my bone density (3.6 g/cm2) make my skeleton a bit under 30. The doc even told me he doesn't want me under 145, so that makes my goal a little easier. lol. and honestly I think 160 would be ideal for me (I like thick girls







)


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> congrats kb! I used to be 6ft 140lbs - I was a toothpick! I started training 1.5 years ago - the key thing is to never give up! keep pushing...
> 
> looking good doktordet!


Thanks. I'm the exact opposite. Fat LOVES me. My heighest was about 260 and I've gotten down to 170 which is still a lot but for my build it fit me well. (and was about 22% fat). I come from a very short squat stock, and my mesomelic dwarfisim doesn't help either. The average females skeleton weighs a bit under 20 lbs where with my width (hip point to hip point is 12" shoulders are 22") and my bone density (3.6 g/cm2) make my skeleton a bit under 30. The doc even told me he doesn't want me under 145, so that makes my goal a little easier. lol. and honestly I think 160 would be ideal for me (*I like thick girls*







)
[/quote]

You and me both!

I'm 5'7" and around 205 LOL Sounds worse then it looks. I guess it's time to loose a few tho.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Corey thats impressive. dont wanna sound gay but you got a nice body.


lol dont worry thanks for the complement.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i just started to workout again, i used to be 275lbs about 2 years ago and dropped to 205lbs and now im back up to 225lbs.

height: 6'1"
weight: 225lbs
fat%: probably 25%-30%

i really want to start loosing some weight i would eventually like to be at a solid 200lbs not a flabby 225lbs but even when i was at 205lbs i still had alot of body fat on me i lack cardio it is the bane of my existence i hate cardio.

i dont lift weights i take an isometric approach, animals dont have weights and they are STRONG i do Yoga, stretching, and centering and balancing "moves"

but i need to start lifting again in order to put on some muscle size.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> i just started to workout again, i used to be 275lbs about 2 years ago and dropped to 205lbs and now im back up to 225lbs.
> 
> height: 6'1"
> weight: 225lbs
> ...


...and they also don't eat mcdonalds


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and if they did they would be even stronger.

(lift that is)


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

for sure :nod:


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i actually have been eating pretty healthy lately ive been trying to only eat fresh raw foods such as raw fruits and vegies and nuts for proteins, with the occasional chicken and beef.

and actually animals do eat mcdonalds i watch birds eat fries all day long...


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

age 16,
height 5.5 5.6
weight 135 not sure about % of fat but i dont think its very high.

couldnt really take my shirt off i thought it was unappropriate at the gym lol, but im hopeing to get bigger now that wrestling season is over and i dont have to stay a certain weight.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

6.0 and 12.5 stone, i CBA to work it out but im pretty sure there is 13 lbs to a stone

Iv been a regular at the gym in the last year and put on 15lbs, could have been more but my eating habits arnt great, i eat fairly healthy but i dont eat enough to put on mass..

Iv applied for the fireservice and have the training coming up so im going to be doing lots of cardio to get in top shape.. Nightly runs to go along with the football i play on weekends.

Corey..mucho respect for having the dedication to change your body like that!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^it's 14 pounds/stone - your at 175 lbs.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

if you want to get in shape join the army. they pay you to work out everyday


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> 6.0 and 12.5 stone, i CBA to work it out but im pretty sure there is 13 lbs to a stone
> 
> Iv been a regular at the gym in the last year and put on 15lbs, could have been more but my eating habits arnt great, i eat fairly healthy but i dont eat enough to put on mass..
> 
> ...


devon. i just wanted to give you one piece of advice. take good care of your knees while training for the fire department. i got in amazing shape, only to have my knee blow out a week before the physical. it was from training with heavy dummies and weights doing sprints and going up and down stairs. mixed with my earlier sports history i basically disintegrated my knee. so please man, take extra care of those f*ckers so you dont meet the same fate i did!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

5'5

215 lbs

20-22% body fat

bench 280
squat 310
powercleans 195

lift - mon, wed, fri

run 2 miles - tue & thur

Im getting some definition, but its like i look more "puffed" up than solid. i am trying to clean my diet up and stop drinking beer. dieting for me is the hardest part. longest i lasted was 2 weeks on mainly chicken breast, yogurt, apples, bananas, grits, oatmeal, salad, veggies, eggs.....no beer either. then i fell off the wagon. everytime i eat a healthy meal..my stomach always has that empty feeling, and i get that craving for carbs, salty foods, and fast food. damn it!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

sweet i'm like 15.71 stones, 220 lbs @ 6'0'' . My body fat is around 10-12%so I gotta lil work for the summer to do. I'm genetically blessed and lucky and never had problems putting on muscle, but of course it hasn't all been clean cut either. I started to lift back in highschool at bout the same height and at 175 lbs and several years later I'm at where I'm at today. Hasn't come easy and has been alot of discipline. I've been lucky as for the injury department. haven't been seriously hurt. Seems like most of them have been strains in my shoulders and hammy's but they due to improper stretching. Back when i was younger I got into the supplements heavy and that was a big waste of money and nasty ass stretch marks. i take multi-vitamins, fish oils, whey, and glucosmine for my joints, so nothing really major. i try to eat clean for the most part, but i realize now that i'm getting older I'm not as crazy bout diet as i used to be,plus I'm married







so no one else to impress.

Stats:

bench: 365
Squat: 455
deadlift: 425


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Right now I'm 6'2" and about 190 lbs. I've gotten down to 178 but was reading for 175. Never been a "big muscle" guy, more of a lean/fit guy. (played soccer all my life).

Right now I'm just hitting the weights to put on some muscle, hitting the bike and eliptical (sp) to get the cardio up and get rid of the weight around the belly/love handles.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> 6.0 and 12.5 stone, i CBA to work it out but im pretty sure there is 13 lbs to a stone
> 
> Iv been a regular at the gym in the last year and put on 15lbs, could have been more but my eating habits arnt great, i eat fairly healthy but i dont eat enough to put on mass..
> 
> ...


devon. i just wanted to give you one piece of advice. take good care of your knees while training for the fire department. i got in amazing shape, only to have my knee blow out a week before the physical. it was from training with heavy dummies and weights doing sprints and going up and down stairs. mixed with my earlier sports history i basically disintegrated my knee. so please man, take extra care of those f*ckers so you dont meet the same fate i did!
[/quote]
Sorry to hear that...

You should go for it again if your all healed up, its a great career if you can get in


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> 6.0 and 12.5 stone, i CBA to work it out but im pretty sure there is 13 lbs to a stone
> 
> Iv been a regular at the gym in the last year and put on 15lbs, could have been more but my eating habits arnt great, i eat fairly healthy but i dont eat enough to put on mass..
> 
> ...


devon. i just wanted to give you one piece of advice. take good care of your knees while training for the fire department. i got in amazing shape, only to have my knee blow out a week before the physical. it was from training with heavy dummies and weights doing sprints and going up and down stairs. mixed with my earlier sports history i basically disintegrated my knee. so please man, take extra care of those f*ckers so you dont meet the same fate i did!
[/quote]
Sorry to hear that...

You should go for it again if your all healed up, its a great career if you can get in
[/quote]
unfortunately since i did my knee in pretty good it's highly unlikely that i would get through. just for the sole reason that its hard for them to trust a knee that might need to carry a sh*tload of weight up and down stairs.

at the same time the injury made me realize that i really should have a university degree to fall back on. so now ive gone back to school and gone into Commerce (well technically pre-com right now, as it doesnt really start till 2nd year).


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

I'm trying to cut down on weight badly man..
I want that beach week bod lol 
I am currently 223 lbs checked this morning and i want to drop down to around 190lbs
I'm doing a lot of Muay Thai based training with my cuz and he is in amazing shape he dropped around 35lbs in 3 months 
and he is a STRICT!!!! eater only organic nothing else and I am currently doing it his way so I can be sexxy looking.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I went from this








to this








in a YEAR!!!

current stats: 
5'4 215 lbs. 
I'll get my measurements up asap
I've already gotten back into a routine, but need to focud more on high reps that more weight now that I'm building back my muscle pretty solid


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Post any questions you have and well help you out kb! There's no shame, at least you have the will to better yourself - alot of people

don't have that! You've been to the gym and have exersiced before so you know what you're getting yourself into - I'm sure in no time

you'll be at where you want! Just don't give up, that's the key!

I just broke my shoulder blade about a month ago and have a next month untill I go back to the gym! I've been drinking more and not

watching what I eat as much...that's a kick to the balls!


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

THanks! I've found this fun addicting little exceriser called the firm wave. My mom bought it and I thought it was a joke til I triedd it out. I was dripping sweat within 10 minutes, plus you can get creative with it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Try some sexercise on it :nod:


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

thats a good idea!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Remember its only a workout if your on top


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I make it a workout whether, im on top, bottom, or curled under with my foot against my head.









I've decided to start keeping a food/workout journal though. I think seeing what I'm eating will help me scrutinize the junk out of my life.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Currently 6'1", 205lbs.

Working out appx. 6 days per week.
I like to set little "mini goals..." for example, I've known I'm taking a trip to Phoenix, AZ on the 8th of this month for awhile now, so my goal has been to do 'bulk training' until today (the 4th) then do 'low carb' for the remaining 4 days.
There'll be lots of "Hanging out at the pool" and stuff... so that's my little "Goal period."

When I get back, I'll switch my workout up bigtime, going from a 3 day upper body split to a 4 day split, incorporating legs into the routine.
Then it'll be bulk bulk bulk until June 15, then switch to high-reps and low carb again for a week... then quite possibly switching over to mainly plyometrics for the remainder of the summer... mixing that up with some heavy weight lifting periods here and there.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Currently 6'1", 205lbs.
> 
> Working out appx. 6 days per week.
> I like to set little "mini goals..." for example, I've known I'm taking a trip to Phoenix, AZ on the 8th of this month for awhile now, so my goal has been to do 'bulk training' until today (the 4th) then do 'low carb' for the remaining 4 days.
> ...


Why are you switching to low carb for only a week? If you want to lose weight on a low/no carb diet you have to put yourself into ketosis, which can take more than a week...

Bulking and cutting is the way to go, but I don't feel like you are bulking or cutting long enough to see any real results. Honestly, it takes more than a few weeks of bulking and a few weeks of cutting to see much...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> Currently 6'1", 205lbs.
> 
> Working out appx. 6 days per week.
> I like to set little "mini goals..." for example, I've known I'm taking a trip to Phoenix, AZ on the 8th of this month for awhile now, so my goal has been to do 'bulk training' until today (the 4th) then do 'low carb' for the remaining 4 days.
> ...


Why are you switching to low carb for only a week? If you want to lose weight on a low/no carb diet you have to put yourself into ketosis, which can take more than a week...

Bulking and cutting is the way to go, but I don't feel like you are bulking or cutting long enough to see any real results. Honestly, it takes more than a few weeks of bulking and a few weeks of cutting to see much...
[/quote]

I think it's a combination of the fact that I've been working out for 25+ years and the fact that my metabolism is pretty revved up.
I can seriously 'cut the fat' in a mere few days by simply cutting out simple carbs.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ The "25+ years" part meaning that there's a lot of 'muscle memory' to pull from, and that by now it's pretty easy to get my body to react quickly to how I want it to. (You workout vets know what I mean...)


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^I'm only a 2 year vet











KrBjostad said:


> *I've decided to start keeping a food/workout journal though*. I think seeing what I'm eating will help me scrutinize the junk out of my life.


I'm gonna keep a food journal too...that's a great idea - after a few weeks you can look back at it and see what you should be cutting out and adding more of!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

If I take a 2 month break from working out will my muscles shrink(lose muscle mass) and gain body fat? It's been a little over a month since I been to the gym and I still can't go back for a next month...My weight has not fluctuated and it will not go up - I have been eating a little more loosely tho...


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

need_redz said:


> *If I take a 2 month break from working out will my muscles shrink(lose muscle mass) and gain body fat?* It's been a little over a month since I been to the gym and I still can't go back for a next month...My weight has not fluctuated and it will not go up - I have been eating a little more loosely tho...


Yes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> *If I take a 2 month break from working out will my muscles shrink(lose muscle mass) and gain body fat?* It's been a little over a month since I been to the gym and I still can't go back for a next month...My weight has not fluctuated and it will not go up - I have been eating a little more loosely tho...


Yes.
[/quote]

X2

Why can't you go back to the gym?
Can you do pushups, situps, lunges, and other plyometric exercises at home?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> *If I take a 2 month break from working out will my muscles shrink(lose muscle mass) and gain body fat?* It's been a little over a month since I been to the gym and I still can't go back for a next month...My weight has not fluctuated and it will not go up - I have been eating a little more loosely tho...


Yes.
[/quote]

X2

Why can't you go back to the gym?
Can you do pushups, situps, lunges, and other plyometric exercises at home?
[/quote]
long story short - got into a fight, guy wasn't happy with me and drove over my shoulder with a car...fractured my shoulderblade!

Sucks balls!

So my muscle mass will shrink eh?

What if I do cardio? will my muscle mass still shrink?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

also I'm not gaining any weight and how much muscle mass can I possibly lose in 2 months?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your bullshit!

Yeah, your muscle mass will still "Shrink" (Atrophy) despite the cardio... although cardio is awesome for you, so might as well do it!
You'd be surprised how much your muscles can atrophy in a couple of months of not working out.

It's equally surprising how fast it will come back though, once it's been there! (aka: "Muscle memory.")


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Sorry to hear about your bullshit!
> 
> Yeah, your muscle mass will still "Shrink" (Atrophy) despite the cardio... although cardio is awesome for you, so might as well do it!
> You'd be surprised how much your muscles can atrophy in a couple of months of not working out.
> ...


What if I do super sets with light weights? It's been a month since my injury and I feel no pain at all! I'm gonna go to the gym with one of

my friends and see what I can do! Not gonna do any back workouts...that's for sure!

Will super sets keep my muscles around untill I get back into the heavy stuff!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Sure, it'll definitely help you mantain!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

please explain to me how 'muscle memory' means you will lose weight if you drop carbs for one week?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

muscle memory is when you constantly do the same workout routine. over time your body gets used to the regime and you stop making gains. think of it as your body getting "bored" with your workout.

that is why they say to change up your routines regularly in order to prevent this happening. this keeps your body "on edge" and enjoying the different excercises.

i usually hit the weights for a while, then change it up and do more mat work and biometric type stuff the next switch up. then back to weights but using different excercises.

so im back down to 195 (from 207 a couple of weeks ago). i broke out the dumbbells a bit over a week ago to do some sets for my arms. i ended up tweaking the tendon that lets you extend you arm and i walked around like a roid-monkey for a week. it was brutal! that said, even after just one mini-sesh, my arms were totally pumped. i havent worked out (except doing bits and pieces in the basement) since september, so i am REALLY lagging. in order to burn more calories i have told the old lady that more boneage = more calories burned. now my glutes, abs, and other bits are really sore.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

ok well your semi correct definition of muscle memory still does nothing in answering my question to piranha man. Muscle memory has nothing to do with losing weight.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowporkwa said:


> ok well your semi correct definition of muscle memory still does nothing in answering my question to piranha man. Muscle memory has nothing to do with losing weight.


Again, I never said that muscle memory has anything to do with losing weight, fat or whatnot.









And actually, what "Muscle memory" really is... is when you've gotten to a particular stage of bodybuilding (muscle growth) and then quit working out and atrophy, you will regain that muscle size and development much more quickly after returning to the gym than it took to get it in the first place.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I seen these protien bars today at my corner store and they have 24g of protien and 300 calories!

What do you guys think about one of those + a banana and a glass of milk for breakfast? Is that a good breakfast to have?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> I seen these protien bars today at my corner store and they have 24g of protien and 300 calories!
> 
> What do you guys think about one of those + a banana and a glass of milk for breakfast? Is that a good breakfast to have?


I'd want to have more sustinance personally.
Eat a good, protein/carb rich breakfast... one that fills your belly.
(Satan's testicles are especially good... ask Kr if ya don't know what I mean by this.)


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

*lol KR what are satan's testicles?*

...and P man, I don't have time to sit down in the morning and eat a ''rich breakfast'' ...

I don't know much about protien bars - I stumbled across one the other day so I figured to ask! Are they bad?

I usually eat Milk, a banana and a mix bowl of fruit for breakfast! I know it's not enough but I like eating that in the morning...


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Been eating less and choosing healthy food, stopped drinking booze almost completely. Went from 225 to 195 in the last month! No excercise either! But I seem to be staying at this wieght, so time to go for a run if I want to lose more. Will have to quit smoking first if I want to run lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> *lol KR what are satan's testicles?*
> 
> ...and P man, I don't have time to sit down in the morning and eat a ''rich breakfast'' ...
> 
> ...


Clicky--> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=183097


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol good lookin out pman


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> lol good lookin out pman


Oh Kr... I assure you... I refer to eggs with everybody I know now as "Lucifer's balls" or something of that nature!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

need_redz said:


> I seen these protien bars today at my corner store and they have 24g of protien and 300 calories!
> 
> What do you guys think about one of those + a banana and a glass of milk for breakfast? Is that a good breakfast to have?


Protein bars are a great 'supplemental' food. Even though it has 24g of protein, it isn't going to be high quality protein with the essential amino acids that you need. And the other 200 calories are most likely coming from carbohydrates, and unless it specifically says it contains any types of food that contain complex carbohydrates, it would just lead to 'stored' energy (fat) if not used in time.

I have the same problem, I just can't eat anything in the morning. The ideal breakfast would be rich in complex carbohydrates, and an adequate protein/fat intake. An example of a healthy breakfast can be oatmeal with blueberries & bananas, milk and some other grainy foods to provide more energy throughout the day.

Just remember, protein bars are there to 'supplement' your diet - the best supplement is real food!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

jamezgt said:


> I seen these protien bars today at my corner store and they have 24g of protien and 300 calories!
> 
> What do you guys think about one of those + a banana and a glass of milk for breakfast? Is that a good breakfast to have?


*Protein bars are a great 'supplemental' food. Even though it has 24g of protein, it isn't going to be high quality protein with the essential amino acids that you need.* And the other 200 calories are most likely coming from carbohydrates, and unless it specifically says it contains any types of food that contain complex carbohydrates, it would just lead to 'stored' energy (fat) if not used in time.

I have the same problem, I just can't eat anything in the morning. The ideal breakfast would be rich in complex carbohydrates, and an adequate protein/fat intake. An example of a healthy breakfast can be oatmeal with blueberries & bananas, milk and some other grainy foods to provide more energy throughout the day.

Just remember, protein bars are there to 'supplement' your diet - the best supplement is real food!
[/quote]
I would only eat these bars for breakfast - I actually go to school in the morning, so I'd probably have one and sit on my ass for a next 4

hours lol! I am trying to pack a next 10 pounds on!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also... I know that your supposed to lift heavy if you wanna pack on muscle mass, but what if a did a little lighter workouts and eat a lot of

food(protien filled/good food) can I still pack on muscle mass? I got injured so I can't lift to heavy for a while but do want more mass on

me...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

> I would only eat these bars for breakfast - I actually go to school in the morning, so I'd probably have one and sit on my ass for a next 4
> 
> hours lol! I am trying to pack a next 10 pounds on!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Try to lay off the protein bars unless you are doing some serious high intensity interval training. IF you're not putting the energy to use (working out, or some sort of physical activity) it'll probably just lead to fat.

The repetition range for hypertrophy (muscle growth) is roughly 8-12, endurance is 12-15. Again, these are just general guidelines. I'd recommend you go on a rehab program to fix your shoulder(s) first. You can also include some cardio, and LIGHT workout days with the rep range from 12 to 15 just to keep your muscles still active.

I have never seen any clients with a fractured shoulder blade before (nor have I heard of it). As a trainer, I would refer you to a professional. But, I have an idea how to rehab it.

Just a quick run through. There are a group of muscles called Trapizeus that connect to your shoulder blades, they're also known as the shoulder blade stabilizers. There's a bunch of rehab exercises you can do, but without a proper assessment I cannot tell you what will/not work. Do a lot of back work, preferably seated rows, and REALLY focusing on bringing your shoulders blades back (pinching). If you aren't working on your rotator cuffs, those are probably one of the most important muscles in your body, and probably the most neglected.

Do a google search on rotator cuff exercises (internal/external rotation), and scapular retraction/depression. If you can't find any results, or have a hard time absorbing the information let me know!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

jamezgt said:


> > I would only eat these bars for breakfast - I actually go to school in the morning, so I'd probably have one and sit on my ass for a next 4
> >
> > hours lol! I am trying to pack a next 10 pounds on!
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


A 2 ton car going over it will do it









I am healing nicely - it's been over a month since my injury! So I should be doing exercises for my back? Won't that damage my shoulder

blade further by putting strain on it?

Also I am very positive I damaged my rotater cuff! I have done a little research on it when I got injured!

If I have no pain in my shoulder blade should I just hit the weights or go to rehab for it? My doctor said it'll take about 2 months to heal

but I feel good after only a month and a bit!

Thanks for the help James!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

need_redz said:


> > I would only eat these bars for breakfast - I actually go to school in the morning, so I'd probably have one and sit on my ass for a next 4
> >
> > hours lol! I am trying to pack a next 10 pounds on!
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


A 2 ton car going over it will do it









I am healing nicely - it's been over a month since my injury! So I should be doing exercises for my back? Won't that damage my shoulder

blade further by putting strain on it?

Also I am very positive I damaged my rotater cuff! I have done a little research on it when I got injured!

If I have no pain in my shoulder blade should I just hit the weights or go to rehab for it? My doctor said it'll take about 2 months to heal

but I feel good after only a month and a bit!

Thanks for the help James!
[/quote]

Like I said before - it'll be real hard for me to prescribe some exercises for you unless I do an assessment. Were you diagnosed with a fractured shoulder blade, or was it a shoulder joint issue? Did you doctor say any terms like "head of the shoulder", "shoulder joint", "shoulder girdle", or anything along those lines?

Even though it is a fractured shoulder blade, rotator cuff exercises will increase the stability of your shoulder. Retraction exercises (bringing the shoulder blades together) will also help with the rehab and posture, but if there's any pain then obviously you have to decrease the range of motion.

A quick exercise that you can do throughout the day is: standing by the wall, butt, lower back, shoulder blades and head touching the wall, and feet just slightly infront of you. Have your arms out in front of you as if you were doing a bench press. Then with your back muscles, try to picture pulling both shoulder blades TOGETHER and DOWN. Hold that position for a couple of seconds, it's not your traditional 12-15 repetitions. The main role of these muscles are to keep your posture correct, so mimic the exact overload.

As for rotator cuff, google "external rotation". You can do them at home with a dumbbell, or pretty much anything you can have your hands over.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

jamezgt said:


> > I would only eat these bars for breakfast - I actually go to school in the morning, so I'd probably have one and sit on my ass for a next 4
> >
> > hours lol! I am trying to pack a next 10 pounds on!
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


A 2 ton car going over it will do it









I am healing nicely - it's been over a month since my injury! So I should be doing exercises for my back? Won't that damage my shoulder

blade further by putting strain on it?

Also I am very positive I damaged my rotater cuff! I have done a little research on it when I got injured!

If I have no pain in my shoulder blade should I just hit the weights or go to rehab for it? My doctor said it'll take about 2 months to heal

but I feel good after only a month and a bit!

Thanks for the help James!
[/quote]

Like I said before - it'll be real hard for me to prescribe some exercises for you unless I do an assessment. Were you diagnosed with a fractured shoulder blade, or was it a shoulder joint issue? Did you doctor say any terms like "head of the shoulder", "shoulder joint", "shoulder girdle", or anything along those lines?

Even though it is a fractured shoulder blade, rotator cuff exercises will increase the stability of your shoulder. Retraction exercises (bringing the shoulder blades together) will also help with the rehab and posture, but if there's any pain then obviously you have to decrease the range of motion.

A quick exercise that you can do throughout the day is: standing by the wall, butt, lower back, shoulder blades and head touching the wall, and feet just slightly infront of you. Have your arms out in front of you as if you were doing a bench press. Then with your back muscles, try to picture pulling both shoulder blades TOGETHER and DOWN. Hold that position for a couple of seconds, it's not your traditional 12-15 repetitions. The main role of these muscles are to keep your posture correct, so mimic the exact overload.

As for rotator cuff, google "external rotation". You can do them at home with a dumbbell, or pretty much anything you can have your hands over.
[/quote]
Thanks for all that Info -will look into all that you stated!

I have the x-rays on my phone by the stupid phone won't let me up load the pics - I found a pic on the net and altered it to show you

where the fracture is... this is the exact spot on the x-rays and it kinda looks like that!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ouch that must hurt like sh*t. That's considered the "medial" borader of the scapulae. Try that wall exercise I mentioned, if there is no pain that would be the perfect exercise for you with the rotator cuff. If there is pain, it'll be pretty hard to prescribe an exercise since that's where the muscle inserts. Your muscles could have scar tissue and it could dramatically limit your range of motion.

I'd say you take a picture of your back (unflexed) and take weekly pictures to see if there's any differences in shoulder blade placement. If your shoulder blades become more and more farther apart, it could mean that your Trapizeus 2 & 4 / Rhomboids are inhibited and that could lead to some serious shoulder issues.

But again, let me know if that exercise works for you. I hope it does!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

jamezgt said:


> Ouch that must hurt like sh*t. That's considered the "medial" borader of the scapulae. Try that wall exercise I mentioned, if there is no pain that would be the perfect exercise for you with the rotator cuff. If there is pain, it'll be pretty hard to prescribe an exercise since that's where the muscle inserts. Your muscles could have scar tissue and it could dramatically limit your range of motion.
> 
> I'd say you take a picture of your back (unflexed) and take weekly pictures to see if there's any differences in shoulder blade placement. If your shoulder blades become more and more farther apart, it could mean that your Trapizeus 2 & 4 / Rhomboids are inhibited and that could lead to some serious shoulder issues.
> 
> But again, let me know if that exercise works for you. I hope it does!


lol it looks 10 times worst on the actual x-rays but I feel no pain. I went to the doctor twice and he was really surprised that I had

no swelling and no pain! I am gonna try again lol to upload some pics! It's really wierd...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

That's good to hear. I deal with a lot of shoulder injuries, but never a shoulder blade fracture







.

Just let me know on how it goes, or shoot me a private message and I'll think of some exercises.

If anybody else needs some fitness regarding anything, let me know. I won't give you any false information


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

cool!

lol you seen me move the fish tank when I brought it to you... I was moving it with ease and I had a damaged shoulder blade...


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

need_redz said:


> cool!
> 
> lol you seen me move the fish tank when I brought it to you... I was moving it with ease and I had a damaged shoulder blade...


true true - i'm not that big but i have a lot of experience and knowledge under my belt


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

wow my phone worked lol

Here are the x-rays!


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

holy smokes. i didn't even know that was possible lol.

try those exercises and let me know how they work, i'm going to bed so shoot another private message if anything!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lol thats's what happens when you pick a fight you can't win...

I'll try them out and pm you if I need additional help!

Thanks James!


----------

